

Trustwave issued a subordinate root certificate to a company - jgrahamc
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=724929

======
unreal37
The lynch mob is in full effect at Mozilla. Tie em up, hang em high, put em
out of business!

So a company publicly announces they are revoking a subordinate certificate,
the only one they ever issued, as a proactive step to prevent abuse. And the
reaction is to destroy them. Seems unfair. Why encourage companies to keep
this a secret?

